# PC Still Too Expensive In UK! Proof!



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Folks,
Don`t get me wrong i think the PC is a gr8 tool and its unfortunate its not avail over the counter in a UK version but it still pees me off how us brits get ripped off by overseas companies as the PC is avail all over the US in places like LOWES hardware stores for as little as $65!!! 

So my question is even with postage which is fair enough even at $60 say and with the pads backing plates etc and the good way they get round the import duty(just as well in my opinion!) and remember this includes a discount code etc then y do we pay sooooo much as the pound is very strong against the dollar?

Add to this another £60-£70 for transformer/cable etc plus the fact ur modifying the pc by some diy(which if u had electrical fire insurance would have a field day if u burnt down garage etc) this machine costs £200 + 

Wouldnt it b more wise for newbies to just pay someone to perform defect removal with PC/Rotary etc and just advise them how to keep car nice by hand applying wax etc or use a cordless orbital for this like the cosmo/megs etc as its false economy in my eyes if they dont intend to make money by doing other cars as by continually using on the same car will compromise their clearcoat etc? 

I think the PC is a safe and capable tool for newbies etc but it seems more members are now ditching it as most aspire to using a rotary easily avail in this country for less money and not as scary with training as some on here let-on! Can someone expand on this without saying its safer as u still have 2 justify the cost as wouldn`t they jus b better employ someone rather than buy a machine thats gonna sit collecting dust?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah your right...its alot of money if you wont use it often, its worth thinking about paying to have yours done instead of buying your own


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't really get your point as you can buy a PC from most US online stores so long as you're happy to pay the shipping and any VAT/duty?

It still seems most Autopian's get them from the likes of Autopia Carcare, and I'm pretty sure if they could nip down Lowes and get one for half the price they would do so.

Whether it's worth it or not, I don't know. I've got a Porsche on order and I still hunted around and managed to get a Biltema sent to me for just over £50 as I couldn't justify the cost of the PC + transformer etc when I really can't imagine myself having to use it all that often.


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> I don't really get your point as you can buy a PC from most US online stores so long as you're happy to pay the shipping and any VAT/duty?
> 
> It still seems most Autopian's get them from the likes of Autopia Carcare, and I'm pretty sure if they could nip down Lowes and get one for half the price they would do so.
> 
> Whether it's worth it or not, I don't know. I've got a Porsche on order and I still hunted around and managed to get a Biltema sent to me for just over £50 as I couldn't justify the cost of the PC + transformer etc when I really can't imagine myself having to use it all that often.


The point i`m trying to make is the fact almost every newbie on here is advised to get a PC whereas they should b advised that there are plenty detailers on this forum who would do their defect removal with the experience 
of previous jobs and be wise as to what products/techniks to use rather than 
newbies goin round in circles buying every product going to try also.
Hence false economy if using for own car only.

Also was on Autopia forum i read Lowes were selling PC for approx half price cpl months ago and the average going rate is bout $110 for PC in states.

Where u get the Bitlema?
Now theres a machine thats worth trying as the price is very fair and works 4rom the mains in UK!
Are they avail in Norway as i have long lost relatives there!:lol:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

ayr320cdmsport04 said:


> Are they avail in Norway as i have long lost relatives there!:lol:


Hey Andy can you go find your long lost relatives in Norway and get me a Biltema aswell yeah :lol: :thumb:

Cheers
Bryan


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

See what you mean now. Tend to agree it is pricey if you only have your own vehicle, though I guess if you look at it over two or three years it'll pay for itself as you can deal with things that if you didn't have it you wouldn't pay someone specifically to have done?

The Biltema came via a chap in Finland, I asked for a translation on a hi-fi forum and managed to twist his arm into getting me one, which turned into a bit of a nightmare for him. 

They do them in Norway, should run you about £25 plus P&P and there's no VAT/Duty.


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Hey Andy can you go find your long lost relatives in Norway and get me a Biltema aswell yeah :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> Bryan


Dont worry m8 i`ll speak nice to mummy and ask her to contact her bruv in law then gives me chance 2 say "hi how u doin?


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> They do them in Norway, should run you about £25 plus P&P and there's no VAT/Duty.


Excellent! B worth me even flying there ryanair as prestwick airport 2 miles away an do flights bout £20! Would i b able 2 bring few bk without hassle?


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

From my point of view as a newbie I wasn't advised to buy a pc, I saw the results people had achieved using a pc and thought that it would help me to achieve the result I was looking for with my cars. All I have had from this site is useful help in purchasing my pc and products and helpful advice on how to get the best results using the pc but nobody forced me to buy one. I’m sure if I’d wanted advice about how to achieve the best results by hand the same people would have advised accordingly.
I’ll use the pc every 6 months on our cars now I have one, the first time was to correct any defects but subsequent uses will be using a light polish like megs #80 if needed and a glaze just to maintain the finish I’ve now achieved.
:thumb:


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

yeah no one advises you to get a p.c, but when you see the results other people are getting expecially the novices it just makes you want to buy one :lol: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Autopia are extremely helpful when it comes to shipping, send them an e-mail they will do the rest:thumb: 

My PC :buffer: with SFX kit came in at £125 uk pounds delivered in 4 days:doublesho .

they are superb!!!


----------



## GearHead_1 (Jul 12, 2006)

The cheapest I've seen it in Lowes is $99 (it's actually the 7336 which is just the wood sanding version) and that's with a 10% discount coupon. Many of the sites over here sell it for $119 plus shipping, I don't know if these sites ship internationally.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

the lowes one would need a backing plate and pads to go with as well right?


----------



## GearHead_1 (Jul 12, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> the lowes one would need a backing plate and pads to go with as well right?


Yes, has anyone over there tried these guys to see if their shipping was reasonable? I believe that they include both counter weights and a hook and loop style backing plate.

http://coastaltool.com/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/a/port/7424_car_buffer.htm?L+coastest+sbxd7494ff921f92+1153095066

I just looked over their site and it says they ship to 350 countries world wide. This means if UPS is there you can get it.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

GearHead_1 said:


> Yes, has anyone over there tried these guys to see if their shipping was reasonable? I believe that they include both counter weights and a hook and loop style backing plate.
> 
> http://coastaltool.com/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/a/port/7424_car_buffer.htm?L+coastest+sbxd7494ff921f92+1153095066
> 
> I just looked over their site and it says they shipped to 350 countries world wide. This means if UPS is there you can get it.


only problem with coastal is this below (taken from there site), and basically means you will deffinately pay import duty on your purchase as ups pay it to the goverment and you have to pay ups befor you collect your goods (last time i had this it cost me £25 for a $50 item !!!!)

Coastal Tool Shipping Worldwide

All rates are based on UPS Express Service. Delivery to most major cities in the world is 2-4 days and everywhere else within 4-7 days. The on-line amount for shipping includes the air freight, routine customs clearance and delivery to the street address that you provide (No Post Office Box deliveries allowed). The rate does not include any of the following:

Any VAT or sales tax that might be owed your government 
Any customs duty that might be owed your government (typically 1 or 2 percent of the order value) *UPS prepays *these taxes at point of entry into the country that we ship. They collect what is called a brokerage commission for prepaying the taxes. The cost of this service is $16.00 or 2 percent of the order value whichever is greater. That charge is added to the other charges and due at time of delivery. :doublesho :doublesho

All rates subject to verification. We have tried very hard to factor in all the variables of calculating these rates accurately. If for some reason the charge is not correct, we reserve the right to re-quote the shipping charge


----------



## GearHead_1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well alright then, I'll keep my eyes open for a good price elsewhere. How does Autopia ship that makes it economical for you?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ayr320cdmsport04, i understand your prediciment, and i had a simillar thing years back when i bought mine, but i dont regret it for a moment, it has more than paid for itself (in fact over and over and over), ps i have not seen members forced to buy pc's by anyone, they are meerly told that a pc is needed for effective swirl/ mark removal, some get it done by a pro and some like to have a go themselves


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

182_blue said:


> ayr320cdmsport04, i understand your prediciment, and i had a simillar thing years back when i bought mine, but i dont regret it for a moment, it has more than paid for itself (in fact over and over and over), ps i have not seen members forced to buy pc's by anyone, they are meerly told that a pc is needed for effective swirl/ mark removal, some get it done by a pro and some like to have a go themselves


No offence but i never said anyone has been forced into buying a PC just that it always seems they r told to go the autopia route when these r available all over the US,so maybe cheaper elsewhere as i`m sure others would post as a gift?

Also i went down the route of paying 2 get my defects done by compotent guys on this gr8 forum,hence no chance of damage to my car and now car is easily maintained by using hand products such as Gilmour hose foam gun,DW WetWetWet wax (thx 2 david CarWashNwax),so i think advice would b equally suited 2 newbies or even more so 2 go down the route of having car done by the guys on here first time and then getting advice or even a chance 2 use the PC b4 spending so much.

I`m lucky enough 2 afford a PC and any products i choose without thinking about it but some people on here r tryin hard 2 save up for sumthing they might hardly use hence dissapointment maybe?

plus give the guys on here a chance 2 earn a few quid as they deserve it for all the experience and hard work put into past jobs 2 perfect the outcome on various types of vehicles but i`ve no prob with anyone buying PC and tryin themselves as thats wot i normally do but sometimes best left 2 the experts first time then u gain a wealth of info hands on by watching/getting a feel for the PC and realise how much hard work it can be.


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

Ant GTI-6 said:


> Autopia are extremely helpful when it comes to shipping, send them an e-mail they will do the rest:thumb:
> 
> My PC :buffer: with SFX kit came in at £125 uk pounds delivered in 4 days:doublesho .
> 
> they are superb!!!


yes but you still have 2 add expense of transformer/extension cable (£60+)and totally invalidate any warranty from porter cable by cutting off the sealed US plug!
(though i know autopia will honour warranty but no way would porter cable!)

plus if u have an electrical fire etc dont expect ur insurance company to shell out as totally against health and safety laws in this country! 
Maybe try an adapter / reducer hence leaving orig plug intact?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ayr320cdmsport04 said:


> No offence but i never said anyone has been forced into buying a


sorry, i got the idea from your quote "The point i`m trying to make is the fact almost every newbie on here is advised to get a PC "



ayr320cdmsport04 said:


> yes but you still have 2 add expense of transformer/extension cable (£60+)and totally invalidate any warranty from porter cable by cutting off the sealed US plug!
> (though i know autopia will honour warranty but no way would porter cable!)
> 
> plus if u have an electrical fire etc dont expect ur insurance company to shell out as totally against health and safety laws in this country!
> Maybe try an adapter / reducer hence leaving orig plug intact?


hence the reason we use autopia :thumb: , if you can find a company that will supply a pc and quality service that we get form Autopia then go ahead and buy from them, i know that i can trust autopia, and if things go wrong they sort you out, even if i find somewhere cheaper i know were i will be spending my money , and i can feel all warm and snugly knowing that im helping someone who is less advantaged than myself too.

i personaly have recomended quite a few newbies go get there car pc'd by an expert and all have been very happy with the results, and quite a few of them have since bought pc's after seeing the results, others have wanted to buy a pc straight from the off.

on the insurance note, i doubt many people on here have insurance to do others cars, so if they mess up your car dont expect them to pay up and dont expect your insurance to pay out


----------



## Badlydrunkboy (Jun 4, 2006)

To be fair, i bought a PC the other day for £175 including all the pads, polishes etc off MartynT on here. I was going to have someone come to mine and detail my car for me but i knew that in the end i would buy a pc anyway for the familys and mates cars so what would be the point of paying someone £80 or whatever they charge, to do it and then spend more on actually buying the thing. I think also most newbies are encouraged to use a scrap panel when they first get a pc. In my opinion, the sooner i start using a pc, the sooner i can start re couping the money spent on it by doing other peoples cars. 
Just my 2p


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I bought my PC from Coastal Tools a few years ago and no additional charges from HM Government.

For the cost of a maintenance service, a PC will make your car look great and may also increase its perceived value


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

lowejackson said:


> I bought my PC from Coastal Tools a few years ago and no additional charges from HM Government.
> 
> For the cost of a maintenance service, a PC will make your car look great and may also increase its perceived value


 I too bought mine from Coastal about 3 years ago, but they shipped UPS & I got stung for VAT & UK handling which was almost £40.00


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

^^yeh, i never buy from a usa company if they use ups as they pay the tax automatically and wont deliver it to you until you pay them !!!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

we are not allowed to discuss how to avoid import duty on the forum


----------



## GearHead_1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry, I'll remove the post. I'm just getting used to the site. How do they feel about discussing fully automatic weapons? :doublesho J/K of couse.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

No worries mate, its just against the law , so as a forum we cannot condone such behaviour ;-)


----------



## GearHead_1 (Jul 12, 2006)

182_blue said:


> No worries mate, its just against the law , so as a forum we cannot condone such behaviour ;-)


They'll probably be looking for me when I come to visit.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

haha, oohh, when you coming over ?, perhaps you could bring a suitcase full of edge 2000 pads over


----------



## GearHead_1 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll have to postpone the visit now that I've got the law after me. I've heard about the prisons over there.


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

I just want to add I got my PC from the states for £30 because of a ****up at their end in the US. Ownage


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It's a bit like saying why buy a £40,000 car when you could just get a taxi. It's all about choice. Autopia were a dream to buy from. I fitted an extention cable straight into the PC and saved the old cable and plug, just in case. Got PC, 4",6" pads and backing plates with sonus paint cleanser thrown in, all for £121 with delivery taking just five working days. I've got my own car looking swell and I did it all by myself. In short no one forced me to get it and I have no regrets. And If I wished to sell it on, which I don't I could still command a reasonable price for it.

It's my hobby and I'm hoping to get a rotory when I make up my mind which one. (Like the look of the metabo):thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

When will we be able to get on that just works with UK voltage. Seem to remember Megs were working on one but I haven't heard anything since.


----------

